# Snowleopard Mac Pro and Windows based program



## Cyndi224 (Sep 30, 2008)

My daughter has a MacBook Pro w/SnowLeopard. She is in Evanston,Ill. and I am in Ohio. 
In Ohio I have Directv and directv2pc installed on my pc. I can watch anything on my dvr right from my pc. I want her to be able to have directv2pc on her Mac, but they do not have a mac version of the software.
She does not want to install a windows OS using bootcamp or vmware fusion.
Here is my question:
Will something such as VMware Thinapp work for this particular situation?
My thoughts are that it will not work and I must use vmware fusion.

Thanks for any input here.


----------

